# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  going to Laos from Bangkok - any suggestions?

## Coolers

Hey guys,my mum and her friend are heading to Laos in the next couple of months or so, and her friend already booked the plane tickets for both of them.Now, they want to ask me where and how can I book a one-way plane ticket from Bangkok to Vientianne, Laos?I've looked through many resources (even from various travel sites), but my efforts were "fruitless".I also want to know if there is a bus from Bangkok to Laos and how can I book for it.Your suggestions are greatly appreciated, thank you.

----------

